# red lizard catfish--



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

still havent caught a pic of the both of them... soon i hope


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

nice! tiny, were they locally bred?


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

thanks they are really cool  yes I got them from Ursus sapens and I think he bred these ones...


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

Will have to keep my eyes open if he decides to sell some more.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Wish it were true! I haven't succeeded breeding these... yet



gsneufeld said:


> thanks they are really cool  yes I got them from Ursus sapens and I think he bred these ones...


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

well.....I'm not ready for them .....yet! Keep me in mind!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't believe anyone has bred them locally yet. I believe I got mine from the same batch as Storm, from Patrick of Canadian Aquatics. They're nice fish, but until recently I rarely ever got to see them. Then I figured out they really like Bok Choy so now I see them whenever I put a leaf in.


----------



## mike604 (May 1, 2010)

nice :0) good to know that there are a few of us keeping these


----------

